# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 2013 (2 Ιουνίου - Κλειστό Γλυφάδας)

## Polyneikos

Στις *2 Ιουνίου 2013* θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο *κλειστό της Γλυφάδας*, (μετά απο αρκετά χρονια) ,το *πρωτάθλημα της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ*
Το προεδρείο της WABBA βλέπωντας πλεον ότι το κοινό και οι αθλητες ασφυκτιουν στο κατα τα αλλα ιστορικο Νοβοτελ,αποφασισαν να γινει ο αγώνας στο κλειστο του μπασκετ της Γλυφάδας ,σε εναν χωρο σαφώς πιο άνετο..




Ο αγωνας αναμενεται να εχει σημαντικες συμμετοχές & φυσικά ως *bodybuilding.gr* θα είμαστε εκει  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Σε ευχαριστούμε Κώστα για την ενημέρωση! Σχετικά γρήγορα βγήκε η ανακοίνωση και οι αθλητές θα προγραμματίσουν πιο σωστά την προετοιμασία τους!
Η απόφαση του προεδρείου της WABBA για αλλαγή χώρου, σίγουρα μόνο θετική είναι!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

> Η απόφαση του προεδρείου της WABBA για αλλαγή χώρου, σίγουρα μόνο θετική είναι!


Oντως το να γινονται αγωνες σε αθλητικες εγκαταστασεις ειναι ενα βημα παραπανω και για την ανεση των θεατων αλλα και των αθλητων! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Πολυ καλη κινηση το κλειστο της Γλυφαδας,ειδικα για τους αγωνες του Ιουνιου που κοσμος και αθλητες ειναι στο maximum! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην αφίσα του αγώνα θα είναι οι Παγκόσμιοι πρωταθλητές *Τασος Κολιγκιώνης & Φωτης Πλευρίτης*

----------


## xristina zorgianoy

χαιρομαι που μαθαινω τις ημερομηνιες τοσο νωρις για να μου φυγει το αγχος!μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα ναμαι κι εγω ως αθλητρια για πρωτη μου φορα!! :01. Wink:

----------


## Tsounakis

Μεγαλη   συμετοχη αθλητων στον ιστορικο αγωνα wabba mr . Hellas 
Ολα δειχνουν  οτι  θα γινει  ενας  σπουδαιος  αγωνας ...  και με  περισσοτερη ανεση για  ολους φετος στο  κλειστο  σταδιο  μπασκετ στην Γλυφαδα .. την κυριακη   2 - 6 - 2013
Ευχομαστε σε  ολους  καλη επιτυχια !

Για οποιδηποτε πληροφορια καλεστε στην wabba  Hellas 6937437187

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλή επιτυχία στον παραδοσιακό αγώνα της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ,θα είμαστε εκεί  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

To παραδοσιακό ραντεβού της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ πλησιάζει..
Διοργανωτές και αθλητές έχουν μπεί στην τελευταία ευθεία και το ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται μεγάλο.
Σε συνδυασμό με την επιστροφή στο κλειστό της Γλυφάδας, θα είναι ένας αγώνας που θα τραβήξει την προσοχή.

*Η ΑΦΙΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ με τον Τασο Κολιγκιώνη και την Αποστολία Λυβιάκη !!*

----------


## MakPriest

ποιο ευρύχωρα μεν ποιο μακρυά δε.. θα έχουμε ενα θεματακι οσοι δεν εχουμε όχημα δυστυχώς

----------


## Polyneikos

> ποιο ευρύχωρα μεν ποιο μακρυά δε.. θα έχουμε ενα θεματακι οσοι δεν εχουμε όχημα δυστυχώς


H Γλυφάδα ειναι προσβάσιμη με πολλους τρόπους και μέσα..Δεν νομίζω να εχει καποιος θέμα,εξαλλου η εποχή ευνοεί και για μια ωραία βόλτα πριν ή μετά τον αγώνα. :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

To εισιτηριο παραμενει το ιδιο οπως τις αλλες φορες? 10 πρωι και 15 απογευμα?

----------


## barbell

Απο συμμετοχες ξερουμε κανα δυνατο ονομα???

----------


## Undercover

Μετά από 11 χρόνια ξανά στη Γλυφάδα. Ήμουν εκεί τότε με Γενικό νικητή έναν επληκτικό Σιώτη, και αθλητές όπως Πολυκανδρίτης, Μαυροδήμος. Θυμάμαι ακόμα Καρρά στη -70 σε πολυ καλή κατάσταση.

Θυμάμαι ακόμα και Μαστροκωστόπουλο, τα είχε πάρει με τη θέση που του είχαν δώσει στα fitness και ηθελε να κάνει φασαρία. Σκηνές απείρου κάλλους.

Πολλές φυσιογνωμίες θα έιναι ίδιες, Σιγάλας, Τσουνάκης και μερικοί από εμάς, θα είμαστε πάλι εκεί, πιστοί στο ραντευού μας.

όσο για το χώρο της Γλυφάδας, δε τρελαίνομαι κιόλας... τότε ήταν μακρυά οι σκηνή των αθλητών από την εξέδρα. Δε ξέρω πως θα το έχουν φέτος.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο αγώνας αυτος είναι παραδοσιακός και έχει την αίγλη του , μακάρι να μην συνέπεφτε ώστε να μπορούσαμε να κατεβούμε και κάτω .
το γεγονός οτι γίνετε σε κλειστο γυμναστηριο δεν είναι κακό , καθε άλλο θα υπάρχει άνετος χώρος και στο χέρι των διοργανωτών είναι να γίνει η εξέδρα σε σωστη απόσταση ώστε να φαίνονται καλύτερα οι αθλητές 
καλή επιτυχία να έχει όπως πάντα με καλούς αθλητες και πολυ κοινό να παρακολουθήσει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

Καλή επιτυχία στους διοργανωτές. :08. Toast: 


  Αν και κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να αρχίσουν να σκεφτοντε να διοργανώσουν και καναν αγώνα προς την βόρειο Ελλάδα, όπως η nabba και η ifbb. :01. Wink:

----------


## barbell

Mακαρι να ειναι ο αγωνας φουλ στις συμμετοχες καθως θα διαγωνιστω εδω τελικα και θα ηθελα να ειναι το επιπεδο υψηλο οπως αλλες χρονιες αλλα δυστυχως δεν βλεπω ιδαιτερο ενδιαφερον :01. Sad:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Mακαρι να ειναι ο αγωνας φουλ στις συμμετοχες καθως θα διαγωνιστω εδω τελικα και θα ηθελα να ειναι το επιπεδο υψηλο οπως αλλες χρονιες αλλα δυστυχως δεν βλεπω ιδαιτερο ενδιαφερον


Σου ευχομαστε καλη επιτυχια barbell κ οτι καλυτερο,ειναι παραδοσιακος αγωνας κ παντα τον Μαιο ειδικα εχει πολλες συμετοχες. 
Καταλαβαινω τον προβληματισμο σου για τις συμετοχες γιατι ειχε πολυ συμετοχη ο χθεσινος αγωνας.                             Μπορει ισως να μην εχει αυτη την φορα πολλα κορυφαια ονοματα (δεν ξερω κι ολας) ,αλλα πιστευω θα ειναι δυνατος κ ενδιαφερων αγωνας.

----------


## barbell

> Σου ευχομαστε καλη επιτυχια barbell κ οτι καλυτερο,ειναι παραδοσιακος αγωνας κ παντα τον Μαιο ειδικα εχει πολλες συμετοχες. 
> Καταλαβαινω τον προβληματισμο σου για τις συμετοχες γιατι ειχε πολυ συμετοχη ο χθεσινος αγωνας.                             Μπορει ισως να μην εχει αυτη την φορα πολλα κορυφαια ονοματα (δεν ξερω κι ολας) ,αλλα πιστευω θα ειναι δυνατος κ ενδιαφερων αγωνας.


Eυχαριστω Χρηστο μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα αυτη τη φορα και μακαρι ο αγωνας να ειναι ανταξιος της παραδοσης του

----------


## Muscleboss

Aκούγεται μια γυναικεία συμμετοχή στη WABBA που θα προκαλέσει αίσθηση. Αθλήτρια που δεν έχουμε ξαναδεί στη σκηνή.

----------


## No Fear

> Mακαρι να ειναι ο αγωνας φουλ στις συμμετοχες καθως θα διαγωνιστω εδω τελικα και θα ηθελα να ειναι το επιπεδο υψηλο οπως αλλες χρονιες αλλα δυστυχως δεν βλεπω ιδαιτερο ενδιαφερον


Καλη επιτυχια φιλε μου!Μονος σου κατεβαινεις ή σε προετοιμαζει ο Γιωργος?

----------


## barbell

> Καλη επιτυχια φιλε μου!Μονος σου κατεβαινεις ή σε προετοιμαζει ο Γιωργος?


Ευχαριστω ρε Μεγαλοπολη..Οχι μονος μου,μετα απο τοσα χρονια δεν υπαρχει καποιος να ξερει το κορμι μου καλυτερα απο μενα,ειχα αναλαβει και αλλη μια προετοιμασια παραλληλα που ευτυχως πηγε καλα..Τα λεμε με τον George φυσικα...κατεβαζει ενα junior κομματια,στη nac νομιζω ομως λογο και της συνεργασιας που εχει μετα το τελευταιο grand prix.Στο γυμναστηριο που παω κατεβαινει αλλος ενας πιτσιρικας που εχει πιασει φοβερη φορμα παντως :01. Wink: Βεβαια εχω στηριξη απο εναν πολυ καλο φιλο εδω και απο ενα φοβερο παλικαρρι απο Αγγλια,κανεις δεν τα καταφερνει μονος του και τους ευχαριστω πολυ :03. Clap:

----------


## MakPriest

παλικάρια.. έχουμε μάθει τι συμμετοχές θα έχει ??  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Μετά από 11 χρόνια ξανά στη Γλυφάδα. Ήμουν εκεί τότε με Γενικό νικητή έναν επληκτικό Σιώτη, και αθλητές όπως Πολυκανδρίτης, Μαυροδήμος. Θυμάμαι ακόμα Καρρά στη -70 σε πολυ καλή κατάσταση.
> 
> Θυμάμαι ακόμα και Μαστροκωστόπουλο, τα είχε πάρει με τη θέση που του είχαν δώσει στα fitness και ηθελε να κάνει φασαρία. Σκηνές απείρου κάλλους.
> 
> Πολλές φυσιογνωμίες θα έιναι ίδιες, Σιγάλας, Τσουνάκης και μερικοί από εμάς, θα είμαστε πάλι εκεί, πιστοί στο ραντευού μας.
> 
> όσο για το χώρο της Γλυφάδας, δε τρελαίνομαι κιόλας... τότε ήταν μακρυά οι σκηνή των αθλητών από την εξέδρα. Δε ξέρω πως θα το έχουν φέτος.


Σε ολα αυτα να συμπληρωσω και το φοβερο guest του μεγαλου Α.Σιατραβανη!

----------


## Undercover

> Σε ολα αυτα να συμπληρωσω και το φοβερο guest του μεγαλου Α.Σιατραβανη!


Ποζάρισμα με σπαθί αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## Tsounakis

Λιγες  ημερες ακομα  για  τον ιστορικο αγωνα !         Πολλες συμμετοχες  και καλοι αθλητες !
θα  παρακαλουσα  τους  αθλητες να βρισκονται στο  κλειστο  Γλυφαδας  την κυριακη απο  της 8.00  το πρωι για  την  καταταξη τους  στης  κατηγοριες  !

Καλη επιτυχια  σε  ολους !

----------


## barbell

Πολυ νωρις δεν ειναι?Καποιοι που γνωριζω θα ταξιδεψουν αυθημερον

----------


## Tsounakis

> Πολυ νωρις δεν ειναι?Καποιοι που γνωριζω θα ταξιδεψουν αυθημερον


ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ  ΝΑ  ΕΡΘΟΥΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΣ 10.00 
ΑΠΛΑ ΓΙΑ  ΝΑ  ΜΗΝ  ΠΕΣΟΥΝ  ΟΛΟΙ  ΜΑΖΙ !

----------


## barbell

:01. Wink: ΚΑΛΗ ΜΑΣ ΤΥΧΗ!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτός ο αγώνας παραδοσιακα έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον και κρύβει εκπλήξεις , καλή επιτυχία σε διαγωνιζόμενους και διοργανωτές  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τι κατηγορία παίζεις φίλτατε;Καλη επιτυχία ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## barbell

bodyfitness :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Καλή επιτυχία, θα σε δούμε εκεί  :08. Toast:

----------


## barbell

Ευχαριστω παιδια!Να στε καλα,μακαρι να απολαυσουμε αλλον εναν ιστορικο αγωνα!

----------


## vtzan

> Aκούγεται μια γυναικεία συμμετοχή στη WABBA που θα προκαλέσει αίσθηση. Αθλήτρια που δεν έχουμε ξαναδεί στη σκηνή.


Επιβεβαιώνω τη παρουσία της Αθλήτριας. Αλλά αφού ξέρεις και το δάσκαλό της γιατί δεν το λες αφού τον ξέρεις, και μόνο τυχαίος δεν είναι.  :01. Wink:

----------


## MakPriest

παιδιά τι συμμετοχές θα έχει.. παιζει κανενα μεγαλο ονομα οπως πέρυσι και γενικα κανενας γκεστ κλπ???
 και η τιμη ποσο ειναι..?? 
ενημερώστε μας λίγο οσοι γνωρίζεται! 
ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Muscleboss

> Επιβεβαιώνω τη παρουσία της Αθλήτριας. Αλλά αφού ξέρεις και το δάσκαλό της γιατί δεν το λες αφού τον ξέρεις, και μόνο τυχαίος δεν είναι.


Μιας και το ζητάς, ας αναφέρω ότι είναι μια αθλήτρια του φίλου και παλιού πρωταθλητή του bodybuilding Χρήστου Μαλτέζου. Η αθλήτρια από όσο γνωρίζω είναι από την περιοχή του Αιγίου και γυμνάζεται υπό την καθοδήγηση του Χρήστου στην Πάτρα καιρό τώρα. Έχω ακουσει πολύ εντυπωσιακά σχόλια... μένει να δούμε αν θα τα αποδείξει πάνω στη σκηνή.  :01. Wink: 





> παιδιά τι συμμετοχές θα έχει.. παιζει κανενα μεγαλο ονομα οπως πέρυσι και γενικα κανενας γκεστ κλπ???
>  και η τιμη ποσο ειναι..?? 
> ενημερώστε μας λίγο οσοι γνωρίζεται! 
> ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


Θα υπάρξουν κάποια καλά ονόματα που είδαμε και σε προηγούμενους αγώνες φέτος και περιμένουμε να τα δούμε σε καλύτερη κατάσταση. Από guest δεν έχει υπάρξει επισημη ανακοίνωση από τη WABBA όσο γνωρίζω, αλλά δεν αποκλείω να υπάρξει κάτι.

Τιμή έχει γραφτεί πολλές φορές. 10ευρώ για τους πρωινούς προκριματικόυς και 15 ευρώ για τους τελικόυς το απόγευμα.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Ποζάρισμα με σπαθί αν θυμάμαι καλά.


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Αυριο θα γινει στη Γλυφαδα το πρωταθλημα της ΠΕΣΔ.Το Bodybuilding.gr θα ειναι εκει απο το πρωι.Θα τα λεμε και απο κοντα,καθως απο οτι ακουγεται ,θα απολαμβανουμε ενα πολυ ωραιο αγωνα.Στο χωρο αυτο εχουν πραγματοποιηθει ιστορικοι αγωνες.

----------


## Polyneikos

2 Ioυνίου, η βραδιά της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ, το Mr EΛΛΑΣ που ονομάζανε οι παλαιοι, το πρωτάθλημα όπως εχει επικρατήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια.
Ένας αγώνας που εκ των πραγμάτων θα δοκιμαζόταν η δυναμική του καθώς αρκετοί αθλητές-ονόματα ξεκουράζονται ή προετοιμάζονται για επόμενες αγωνιστικές περιόδους, αλλοι πρωταθλητές εχουν κάνει ηδη  τις εμφανίσεις τους για την σεζόν Μαϊου/Ιουνίου ,όπως επίσης και η αλλαγή από το ιστορικο Νοβοτέλ στο κλειστό της Γλυφάφας, ήταν καποια στοιχεία που έκαναν τον αγώνα ιδιαίτερο.

Ο αγώνας είχε *49 συμμετοχές και 1 ένα guest,* με καλούς αθλητές & αθλήτριες , οι οποιοι δώσαν τις μάχες τους και προσφέραν θέαμα.
Παρουσία στις εξέδρες μεγάλων πρωταθλητών, με μεγάλη ιστορία στον χωρο του ελληνικου bodybuilding και της ΠΕΣΔ, είδαμε μετά απο καιρό τον φοβερό Βασίλη Γρίβα, την μεγάλη Λίτσα Αβραμη , τον τεραστιο Παναγιώτη Σιώτη ,πέρα από τους γνωστούς πρωταθλητες που συμμετέχουν στην κριτική επιτροπή και θα αναφερθουν στην πορεία.

Γενικός Νικητής , η ευχάριστη έκπληξη του αγώνα , ενας αθλητής με τρομερή αγωνιστικη κατάσταση και φοβερες προοπτικες, ο νικητής της κατηγορίας *Body Fitness, Kωστας Τσάφος* (ίσως συμβαίνει και για πρώτη φορά) , ο οποίος έκλεψε τις εντυπώσεις, κερδιζωντας σαφώς πιο μεγαλόσωμους αθλητες..

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Η φιλοξενια και η καλη παρεα,που πηγαια και καλοπροαιρετα μας προσφερθηκε,σε ολο το team του bodybuilding.gr,ηταν πρωτης ταξεως.Η πρωτοβουλια που πηρε ο Νικος Τσουνακης , να τιμησει τις δυο προσφατες απωλειες, που ατυχως συνεβησαν,δηλαδη του φιλου μου Θαναση Κετουγια,και του Γιωργου Βενιερη,δειχνουν το επιπεδο του Ανδρος.
Προσωπικα απηλαυσα αυτον τον αγωνα διοτι σχεδον σε ολα τα αποτελεσματα της επιτροπης -στην οποια συμμετειχα,και ευχαριστω για αυτο-ειμαι συμφωνος.Και οπως καταλαβαινετε,αυτο ειναι το κορυφαιο κομματι καθε διοργανωσης.Η επιτροπη αξιολογησε πολυ προσεκτικα τα στοιχεια των αθλητων,και επισης δεν φοβηθηκε να πρωτοτυπισει οπου αυτο ηταν δικαιο,και τελος σεβεται και αξιολογει αντικειμενικα τους αθλητες ξενης καταγωγης,πραγμα που σε εμας τους Ελληνες πολυ συχνα δεν κανουν οι ξενοι.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Eνα μίνι φωτορεπορτάζ, πριν ξεκινήσουμε αναλυτικά τις κατηγορίες με περιγραφές και σχόλια 
(Διευκρινίζω ότι το πρώτο γκρουπ φωτογραφιών που θα μπουν θα είναι από τα πρωϊνα προκριματικά,όπου κρίνονται και βαθμολογούνται οι αθλητές )
*

*Juniors BB

*

----------


## vaggan

και εκει που λες οτι τα ειδες ολα στον αγωνα της ifbb ερχονται καποιοι αθλητες που δεν τους εχεις ξανακουσει σαν το παλικαρι που πειρε εδω  το γενικο καλη ωρα  και μενεις παλι με ανοιχτο το στομα λες και δεν εχει δερμα ειναι τρομερη γραμμωση :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> και εκει που λες οτι τα ειδες ολα στον αγωνα της ifbb ερχονται καποιοι αθλητες που δεν τους εχεις ξανακουσει σαν το παλικαρι που πειρε εδω  το γενικο καλη ωρα  και μενεις παλι με ανοιχτο το στομα λες και δεν εχει δερμα ειναι τρομερη γραμμωση


Hταν μια θαρραλέα απόφαση της κριτικής επιτροπής, να προκρίνουν εναν πολυ καλα φορμαρισμένο αθλητή,έναντι τως σαφως μεγαλύτερων -μυικά-αλλα όχι τελείως φορμαρισμένων αθλητών του Γενικου Τίτλου από τις BODY κατηγορίες.
Ειναι κάτι που σχολιάστηκε θετικά .

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Θελω να πω και εγω πολλα μπραβο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  σε ολους τους αθλητες και φυσικα στον Γενικο Νικητη!Δυστηχως ενα οικογενιακο προβλημα δεν με αφησε να ειμαι εκει και το βραδυ με αποτελεσμα να χασω πολλα πραγματα :01. Sad: !

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> και εκει που λες οτι τα ειδες ολα στον αγωνα της ifbb ερχονται καποιοι αθλητες που δεν τους εχεις ξανακουσει σαν το παλικαρι που πειρε εδω  το γενικο καλη ωρα  και μενεις παλι με ανοιχτο το στομα λες και δεν εχει δερμα ειναι τρομερη γραμμωση


Toν εχουμε ξαναδει Βαγγελη πριν 2 χρονια αν θυμαμαι καλα κ ειχε κανει παλι τρομερη εντυπωση κ ειχε βγει 2ος στην ιδια κατηγορια μετα το Τριουλιδη.  Φετος ομως ηταν πραγματι το κατι αλλο.

----------


## KOYNELOS

Ο Κώστας μιας και είναι φίλος μου, τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια όπου λάμβανε μέρος στην bodyfitness έβγαινε 2ος φέτος τα πήρε όλα και έφυγε ;p
Πάρα πολύ καλή συμμετρία (παίζει να μην την είχε κανείς) στεγνός μέχρι το κόκκαλο 82.800 ζυγίστηκε το βράδυ...

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Επειδή θέλω να καταλήξω για σήμερα με το OVERALL, θα μπουν υποχρεωτικά οι βραδυνές φωτογραφίες, ενω όλων των κατηγοριών ως τώρα ήταν των προκριματικών το πρωί.
Από αυριο θα μπουν απ΄ολες τις κατηγορίες οι βραδινες φωτογραφίες ...

ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ OVERALL

*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Απονομή αναμνηστικού κυπέλλου από τον Γιάννη Παναγιωτόπουλο (ΒοdyBuilding Club) και τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό.

----------


## Polyneikos

ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ   WABBA   01 06 2013
              ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ    ΑΓΩΝΑ


* ΕΦΗΒΟΙ
*
1 ΓΙΟΥΣΕΦ ΤΖΟΝΥ
2  ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟΣ  ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ
3  ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ  ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ
4  ΣΚΟΚΟΣ  ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ

*
 ΜΑSTER
*
1 ΖΟΥΜΗΣ  ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ
2  ΣΤΑΥΡΙΑΝΟΣ  ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ
3  ΤΖΑΓΚΑΣ   ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ
4. MOHAMADEL   MASRI  MIKE
5  ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ
6 ΣΟΦΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ  ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ
7  ΣΤΙΒΑΚΤΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ
8  ΣΤΑΘΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ


*SUPER   MASTERS
*
1         ΚΟΣΚΙΝΑΣ ΚΟΣΜΑΣ
2         ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΔΗΣ  ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ


*MODEL*

1 ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ  ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ


* FITNESS ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ
*
1 ΠΛΙΑΚΑ  ΦΡΑΝΤΖΕΣΚΑ
2 Αλεξέεβα Σνεζάνα

*Β.Β.ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ
*
1  ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ  ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ


*ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙΑ
*
ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ  ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ
ΦΙΣΑΤΙΔΗΣ  ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ


*FITNESS  ΑΝΔΡΩΝ
*
1         ΚΑΡΑΠΙΔΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ
2         ΠΑΣΤΡΙΚΟΣ  ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ
3         ΣΤΕΦΑΝΙΔΗΣ  ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ
4         ΓΚΟΥΡΜΑΝΟΣ  ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ
5         ΤΣΟΜΑΚΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
6         ΣΤΑΜΑΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ
ΜΑΡΚΑΤΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ
ΧΑΤΖΗΠΑΥΛΟΥ  ΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ
ΛΑΜΠΙΡΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ
ΣΚΕΛΙ  ΕΡΜΕΛΙΝΟ
ΧΡΥΣΟΣΠΑΘΗΣ  ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ

*BODY FITNESS
*
1 ΤΣΑΦΟΣ  ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ
2ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ  ΠΑΥΛΟΣ
3 ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ
4 ΔΕΒΡΙΑΔΗΣ  ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ
5 ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗΣ  ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ
6 ΚΑΤΣΕΤΗΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ
  ΚΑΒΑΛΙΕΡΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ
  ΧΑΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΑΣΟΣ



*ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ
*
1 ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ  ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ
2 OMED  IBRAHIM
3 ΦΙΣΑΤΙΔΗΣ  ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ
4 ΓΚΟΥΖΟΣ  ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ

*ΜΕΣΑΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ
*
1 ΒΙΣΑΙ  ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ
2 ΧΡΥΣΟΒΑΛΑΝΤΗΣ  ΗΛΙΟΣ
3 NASER AMMARI
4 ΣΟΦΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ
5 ΞΥΠΟΛΙΤΟΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ

*ΨΗΛΗ  ΑΝΔΡΩΝ
*
1 ΖΟΥΜΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
2 MOHAMED MASRI MIKE
3 ΣΤΙΒΑΚΤΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ
4 ΣΤΑΘΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

*OVER ALL
*
1 ΤΣΑΦΟΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ
2 ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ  ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ
3 ΓΙΟΥΣΕΦ ΤΖΟΝΥ
4 ΒΙΣΑΙ ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ
5 ΖΟΥΜΗΣ  ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

----------


## Polyneikos

Εχω ανοίξει ένα θέμα στις Φωτογραφίες μελών, με BACKSTAGE φωτογραφίες, έτσι ώστε το τόπικ του αγώνα να παραμείνει αγωνιστικο  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Μια ενδεικτικη φωτογραφία από το reunion μιας bodybuilderιστικης παρέας απο τα παλιά 
*ΜΑΥΡΟΔΗΜΟΣ - ΚΟΥΤΣΟΝΙΚΑΣ - ΒΙΤΣΑΣ* 






Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες,σχόλια και παρελειπόμενα , εδω :


*Συναντηση μελων ΒODYBUILDING.GR Wabba Mr Hellas 2.6.2013*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> 


Η πιο δικαιη καταταξη θεωρω πως εγινε στην κατηγορια για τον γενικο νικητη.
Ενας Κωστας Τσαφος λες κ ηταν σμιλεμενος σε ατσαλι ,μου θυμησε τον Gary Strydom στο Μρ Ολυμπια 1988 .
Αυτο το παιδι τα ειχε ολα ,κοιλιακους σκαλισμενους,οδοντωτους τοσο τονισμενους που εδεναν με τα ''φτερα'' κ εκαναν την πλατη απο μπροστα να φαινεται μεγαλυτερη ,δελτοηδεις που ιδιως στην πλαινη ποζα στηθους ηταν τοσο αγριεμενοι που νομιζες οτι θα εκραγουν δειχνοντας πολυ μεγαλυτεροι αποτι πραγματικα ηταν ,το ιδιο ισχυε για το στηθος κ τα χερια.
Ολα αυτα συμμετρικα δεμενα μεταξυ τους ,κ με δερμα τσιγαροχαρτο .    
Το μονο που του ελειπε ηταν ο εξτρα ογκος κ οι μεγαλες μαζες  ιδιως στα ποδια,μην ξεχναμε ομως οτι ηταν απο την κατηγορια body fitness.
Αυτα ομως ηταν αρκετα για κερδισει τον γενικο απεναντι σε ποιο ογκωδεις κ πολυ δυνατους αντιπαλους.
2ος ο Σταυρουλακης με τις γνωστες του ποιοτικες μαζες κ με πολυ ωραιο συμετρικο καλουπι ,με περισσοτερο στεγνωμα θα εδειχνε τις πραγματικες του δυνατοτητες.
Ο 3ος Γιουσεφ Τζονυ με πολυ καλη γραμμωση κ καλη μυικη πληροτητα (εχω την εντυπωση πως φαινοτανε πολυ καλυτερος αποτι πριν λιγες ωρες που κερδισε στα τζουνιορ) μπορεσε κ κερδισε τον 4ο της γενικης καταταξης ,τον επιβλητικο μπαλαρισμενο κ συμπαγη Βισαι Αχχιλεα ,κραταγε ομως κ αυτος λιγα περισσοτερα νερα.
Σταυρουλακης και Βισαι πιστευω στις 2 εβδομαδες που μεσολαβησαν απο το Μρ Κρητη που αγωνιστηκαν θα μπορουσαν να εμφανιστουν με μεγαλυτερη γραμμωση για να δειξουν τις μεγαλες δυνατοτητες τους.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ξερουμε για ποιο αγωνα ετοιμαζεται ο Σιδηροπουλος?

----------


## Aiolos

> Η πιο δικαιη καταταξη θεωρω πως εγινε στην κατηγορια για τον γενικο νικητη.
> Ενας Κωστας Τσαφος λες κ ηταν σμιλεμενος σε ατσαλι ,μου θυμησε τον Gary Strydom στο Μρ Ολυμπια 1988 .
> Αυτο το παιδι τα ειχε ολα ,κοιλιακους σκαλισμενους,οδοντωτους τοσο τονισμενους που εδεναν με τα ''φτερα'' κ εκαναν την πλατη απο μπροστα να φαινεται μεγαλυτερη ,δελτοηδεις που ιδιως στην πλαινη ποζα στηθους ηταν τοσο αγριεμενοι που νομιζες οτι θα εκραγουν δειχνοντας πολυ μεγαλυτεροι αποτι πραγματικα ηταν ,το ιδιο ισχυε για το στηθος κ τα χερια.
> Ολα αυτα συμμετρικα δεμενα μεταξυ τους ,κ με δερμα τσιγαροχαρτο .    
> Το μονο που του ελειπε ηταν ο εξτρα ογκος κ οι μεγαλες μαζες  ιδιως στα ποδια,μην ξεχναμε ομως οτι ηταν απο την κατηγορια body fitness.
> Αυτα ομως ηταν αρκετα για κερδισει τον γενικο απεναντι σε ποιο ογκωδεις κ πολυ δυνατους αντιπαλους.
> 2ος ο Σταυρουλακης με τις γνωστες του ποιοτικες μαζες κ με πολυ ωραιο συμετρικο καλουπι ,με περισσοτερο στεγνωμα θα εδειχνε τις πραγματικες του δυνατοτητες.
> Ο 3ος Γιουσεφ Τζονυ με πολυ καλη γραμμωση κ καλη μυικη πληροτητα (εχω την εντυπωση πως φαινοτανε πολυ καλυτερος αποτι πριν λιγες ωρες που κερδισε στα τζουνιορ) μπορεσε κ κερδισε τον 4ο της γενικης καταταξης ,τον επιβλητικο μπαλαρισμενο κ συμπαγη Βισαι Αχχιλεα ,κραταγε ομως κ αυτος λιγα περισσοτερα νερα.
> Σταυρουλακης και Βισαι πιστευω στις 2 εβδομαδες που μεσολαβησαν απο το Μρ Κρητη που αγωνιστηκαν θα μπορουσαν να εμφανιστουν με μεγαλυτερη γραμμωση για να δειξουν τις μεγαλες δυνατοτητες τους.


Συμφωνο ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ μαζι σου φιλε!!Ηρθε πραγματικα απο "αλλου" για πολλους ο Τσαφος!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΤΟΜΙΚΑ


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΕΦΗΒΟΙ
**
1 ΓΙΟΥΣΕΦ ΤΖΟΝΥ
2 ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ
3 ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ
4 ΣΚΟΚΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*FITNESS ΑΝΔΡΩΝ
**
1 ΚΑΡΑΠΙΔΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ
2 ΠΑΣΤΡΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ
3 ΣΤΕΦΑΝΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ
4 ΓΚΟΥΡΜΑΝΟΣ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ
5 ΤΣΟΜΑΚΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
6 ΣΤΑΜΑΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ
ΜΑΡΚΑΤΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ
ΧΑΤΖΗΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ
ΛΑΜΠΙΡΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ
ΣΚΕΛΙ ΕΡΜΕΛΙΝΟ
ΧΡΥΣΟΣΠΑΘΗΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ





*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

4ος κ 5ος εδω στους fitness νομιζω αξιζαν για ποιο ψυλα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> 4ος κ 5ος εδω στους fitness νομιζω αξιζαν για ποιο ψυλα.


Συγγνωμη 4ος κ 6ος ηθελα να πω.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## vaggan

νομιζω οτι ο τσαφος στιγματησε αυτον τον αγωνα και η νικη του θα συζητηθει για πολυ καιρο πιστευω πως ειναι μια ιστορικη νικη αφου πρωτη φορα ενας αθλητης της body fitness κερδισε το γενικο αυτο ειναι το ατομικο του

----------


## beefmeup

ηταν μια καθολα ορθη αποφαση των κριτων κ προς τιμην τους,που πιστευω οτι οσον αφορα τα αποτελεσματα σε ββ αγωνες,δειχνει τον σωστο δρομο.
καλο ειναι επιτελους καποια στιγμη οσον αφορα τις κρισεις αθλητων σε αγωνες να μην μενουμε σε ονοματα η συγκεκριμενες συμμετοχες,αλλα να δινουμε αυτο που αξιζει σε οποιον το αξιζει οπως κ εγινε εδω..

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο γενικός νικητής άσχετα σε πια κατηγορία ανήκε μιας και όλες οι κατηγορίες σωματοδόμηση χαρακτηρίζουν , είχε όλα τα στοιχεία ώστε να βγεί γενικός νικητής , γιατι όσοι είναι γνώστες και φίλαθλοι που παρακολουθούν αγώνες , γνωρίζουν πολύ καλα ότι οι κριτες δεν πέρνουν μεζούρα να δούν ποιός είναι πιο μεγάλος αλλα κρίνουν σύμφωνα με αυτο που βλέπουν  και ο Τσάφος τα είχε όλα αρμονία συμμετρία γράμωση ώς το κόκκαλο και μια αξιοπρεπή μάζα ακόμη και για κατηγορίες ββ 
οπότε άξιος νικητής και αντικειμενικά κοινά αποδεκτός , ορθότατη η επιλογή των κριτών  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

αυτο είναι το ββ όμορφα σμιλεμένο σώμα και αρμονικό και όχι απλα τεράστιες μάζες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*BODY FITNESS

1 ΤΣΑΦΟΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ
2ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ
3 ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ
4 ΔΕΒΡΙΑΔΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ
5 ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ
6 ΚΑΤΣΕΤΗΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ
ΚΑΒΑΛΙΕΡΗΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ
ΧΑΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΑΣΟΣ*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜΑSTER

1 ΖΟΥΜΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ
2 ΣΤΑΥΡΙΑΝΟΣ ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ
3 ΤΖΑΓΚΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ
4. MOHAMADEL MASRI MIKE
5 ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ
6 ΣΟΦΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ
7 ΣΤΙΒΑΚΤΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ
8 ΣΤΑΘΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ




*

----------


## Muscleboss

*Κώστας Τσάφος - From zero to Hero.*

Δυο λόγια για τον αθλητή που εντυπωσίασε στον αγώνα της WABBA κερδίζοντας την κατηγορία του και τον Γενικό Τίτλο.

Καταρχάς *συγχαρητήρια στην επιτροπή της WABBA* που δεν δίστασε να δώσει τον τίτλο σε ένα αθλητή body fitness κατατάσσοντάς τον πάνω από πολύ πιο συμπαγείς αθλητές και ονόματα. Από τα πρωινά προκριματικά είχε ξεκινήσει να φαίνεται ότι αυτός ο αθλητής θα παίξει για ψηλά. Σε προσωπική μου επικοινωνία μετά τα προκριματικά με τον κριτή της WABBA *Τάσο Ζαχαρόπουλο*, σχολίασε ότι το Bodyfitness θα παίξει σοβαρά για τον γενικό τίτλο και έπεσε μέσα.

Η νίκη αυτή είναι άλλη μια απόδειξη της μαγείας και των εκπλήξεων που κρύβει το αγαπημένο μας άθλημα και ότι ακόμα και σήμερα που οι μυικές μάζες είναι η μόδα του bodybuilding, αθλητές με σχήμα και γράμμωση μπορούν να κερδίσουν μεγαλύτερους σε μάζα αθλητές. 

Να μεταφέρω μια εικόνα. Το πρωί στα προκριματικά, μεταξύ των παρεβρισκομένων έβλεπες αθλητές όπως ο *Σταυρουλάκης* και ο *Βεσάι* που με τα ρούχα ήταν σαν τον Ρόμποκοπ, μπαζωμένοι, πρησμένοι τραβούσαν εύκολα τα βλέμματα, ενώ αν το βλέμμα σου έπεφτε στον *Τσάφο* με τα ρούχα είναι πολύ πιθανό κάποιος να νόμιζε ότι είναι αθλητής μπάσκετ που μπερδεύτηκε και ήρθε στο κλειστό της Γλυφάδας λάθος μέρα και ώρα... μέχρι που ήρθε η ώρα της σκηνής. (Εξ ού και ο τίτλος της δημοσίευσης αύτης: "Από μηδέν, ήρωας", αυτό έγινε με το γενικό νικητή.)

Όταν τα φώτα πέφτουν πάνω στο αθλητή, τα ψέμματα τελειώνουν. Η δουλειά και η λεπτομέρεια φαίνεται και ο αθλητής "εκτίθεται" πλέον στους έμπειρους κριτές. Και εδώ όταν ήρθε η ώρα της σκηνής, όλα τα προγνωστικά ανατράπηκαν. Δεν μπόρεσα να μείνω στον γενικό τίτλο καθώς έπρεπε να επιστρέψω το ίδιο βράδυ στην Πάτρα, αλλά θα μιλήσω για τις κατηγορίες που είδα. Ο Τσάφος ήταν σε τέτοια κατάσταση που *δε χρειαζόταν καν να ποζάρει*. Με καθαρό διαχωρισμό και βαθιές γραμμές και με ανύπαρκτη επιδερμίδα, μόνο η κίνηση του σώματος του αρκούσε για να διακρίνει κανείς και την παραμικρή μυική ομάδα. Θα τολμήσω να πω ότι η διαφάνεια και η καθαρότητα της επιδερμίδας του θύμιζε την επιδερμίδα του μεγάλου Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου. Η μόνη έλλειψη που μπορούσε να παρατηρήσει κανείς ήταν το στήσιμο του και η γενικότερη παρουσία του στη σκηνή πράγματα όμως που εύκολα διορθώνονται.

Οι εμπειρότεροι γνωρίζουν ότι αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά, η λεπτομέρεια, το σχήμα, η λεπτή επιδερμίδα, δεν γίνονται... όσο σκληρά και να δουλέψεις. Είναι *σωματικά χαρίσματα* με τα οποία γεννιέσαι και ο αθλητής αυτός είναι χαρισματικός και κατά τη γνώμη μου το καλύτερο Bodyfitness που έχουμε δει. Εγώ θα ευχηθώ να μην ήταν μια φωτοβολίδα και να τον ξαναδούμε στη σκηνή ακόμα καλύτερο. Ακόμα ελπίζω να μην πάρουν τα μυαλά του αέρα...

-

Ένα *γενικότερο σχόλιο* επί του αποτελέσματος αυτού του αγώνα. Αν οι νικητές της κοντής και μεσαίας κατηγορίας bodybuilding ήταν στο 100% πιθανότατα να κέρδιζαν τον Τσάφο, αλλά δεν ήταν κανείς τους και αυτό πλήρωσαν. Η γράμμωση θέλει θυσίες, θέλει στέρηση, πείνα και αγώνα...
Μου έχουν λείψει εποχές που σε αγώνες έβλεπες πολύ σκληρά γραμμωμένους αθλητές bodybuilding κατακομμένους και γεμάτους ίνες. Οι σημερινές τακτικές και ο αγώνας για μεγαλύτερες μυικές μάζες οδηγεί πολλούς αθλητές σε μια "οικονομία" στη γράμμωση έχοντας τη *λανθασμένη εντύπωση ότι θα χάσουν μύες και θα χάσουν θέσεις.* 

Νομίζω ότι οι κριτικές επιτροπές μπορούν με τον τρόπο τους να επαναφέρουν μια τάξη ανταμείβοντας τον σωστά ετοιμασμένο και γραμμωμένο αθλητή και αυτή τη φορά η επιτροπή της WABBA το έκανε πολύ σωστά.  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*SUPER MASTERS
**
1 ΚΟΣΚΙΝΑΣ ΚΟΣΜΑΣ
2 ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΔΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ*

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους, αθλητές και διοργανωτές. Ίσως για πρώτη φορά μετά απο χρόνια να μην είδαμε επί σκηνή πρωτοκλασάτα ονόματα και μεγάλο ανταγωνισμό στις bodybuilding κατηγορίες και αυτό οφείλετε κυρίως στις επιλογές των αθλητών για υψηλότερους ανταγωνιστικούς στόχους που δεν μπορεί να προσφέρει η wabba. Από την άλλη ο κάθε θεατής έχει συνδυάσει τον κορυφαίο αγώνα Μαΐου με την αίθουσα του ξενοδοχείου Novotel και αυτό ίσως να στοίχισε με αποτέλεσμα την μειωμένη προσέλευση θεατών.
Ο χώρος διεξαγωγής ήταν για πρώτη φορά αυτό που θα έπρεπε να έχει κάθε διοργάνωση. Καλό κλιματισμό, εξαερισμό, άνετους χώρου και αξιόλογα αποδυτήρια για τους αθλητές! Ο φωτισμός επί σκηνή ήθελε λίγο ρύθμιση και ίσως καλύτερο έλεγχο στα χρωματικά εφέ και καπνούς. 
Η κρητική επιτροπή για πρώτη φορά δεν δίστασε να είναι όσο το δυνατό πιο αντικειμενική και αυτό φάνηκε στην κρίση του γενικού νικητή, αν και δεν είχε τα ίδια κριτήρια σε όλες τις κατηγορίες και αυτό άφησε κάποια παράπονα. Προσωπικά δεν συμφώνησα με το τελικό αποτέλεσμα της κατηγορίας master καθώς τον τρίτο έβλεπα πρώτο και τον πρώτο τρίτο. Ήταν αποτέλεσμα που συζητήθηκε από πολλούς και στεναχώρησε πολλούς. Ο Τζάγκας Γιώργος ήταν νικητής κατά πολλούς και στην κατάταξη του γενικού νικητή θα γινόταν ακόμα πιο αισθητή η παρουσία του!
Τέλος καλό όλα καλά γιαυτή τη διοργάνωση. Αναμένουμε να μάθουμε την αποστολή για το παγκόσμιο στις 15 του μήνα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*ΒΒ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΩΝ

ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ





















*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ

1 ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ
2 OMED IBRAHIM
3 ΦΙΣΑΤΙΔΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ
4 ΓΚΟΥΖΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ
*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜΕΣΑΙΑ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ**
*
1 ΒΙΣΑΙ ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ
2 ΧΡΥΣΟΒΑΛΑΝΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ
3 NASER AMMARI
4 ΣΟΦΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ
5 ΞΥΠΟΛΙΤΟΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΨΗΛΗΑΝΔΡΩΝ**
*
1 ΖΟΥΜΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
2 MOHAMED MASRI MIKE
3 ΣΤΙΒΑΚΤΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ
4 ΣΤΑΘΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Muscleboss

Guest posing Σιδηρόπουλου.  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Muscleboss

Κατηγορία Overall και απονομές νικητών.

----------


## vaggan

θεωρω  πως ο αχιλλεας βεσαι αξιζε κατι παραπανω απο την τεταρτη θεση απιστευτες μαζες ειδικα στις πλαινες ποζες ηταν απαικτος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*4ος    ΣΚΟΚΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ:* Αξιοπρεπης εμφανιση,αλλα χρειαζεται αρκετη μαζα ακομα.

*3ος    ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ:* Εχει θεσει πολυ εξυπνα τις βασεις για πολυ ολοκληρωμενη εικονα,και αυτο στο μελλον θα φανει.Συμπαγης και πυκνος.Στις πισω ποζες η πλατη του αρχιζει απο πολυ χαμηλα και οι τραπεζοειδεις του φθανουν πολυ ψηλα.
*
2ος    ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ:* Εχει τρομερη γραμμωση,γι'αυτο και και ηταν τοσο εντυπωσιακος δεδομενου οτι δεν ειχε μεγαλο ογκο.Πολυ καλος σε κοιλιακους τετρακεφαλους και V σχημα στα ρηλαξ.

*1ος    ΓΙΟΥΣΕΦ ΤΖΟΝΥ:* Εμφανως οι μεγαλυτεροι μυς της κατηγοριας και μαλιστα με διαφορα.Σκληρος και συμπαγης.Με τετοια φορμα ηταν φυσικο επομενο το οτι εκανε αισθηση και πηρε και την τριτη θεση στο Over all.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*8oς    ΣΤΑΘΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ:* Χρειαζεται να ολοκληρωθει,ομως πρεπει να αναγνωρισω οτι το προσπαθει.

*7ος    ΣΤΙΒΑΚΤΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ:* Ειχε αρκετα νερα,αλλα φαινεται οτι διαθετει μυς και αν γραμμωσει θα δειξει καλα.

*6ος    ΣΟΦΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ:* Εχει πολυ ωραια φυσικη κατασκευη,αλλα χρειαζεται μαζα στα ποδια.Δυσκολο πραγμα αφου ειναι συγχρονως και μανιωδης ποδηλατης.Επισης λογω του οτι ο σκελετος του ειναι φαρδυς πρεπει να προσθεσει και αλλη μαζα για μεγαλες διακρισεις.
*
5ος    ΣΠΥΡΟΥ ΜΑΝΩΛΗΣ:* Ο Μανωλης ειχε αρκετα ζωντανη μαζα και με δεδομενο το οτι εχει γιγαντιο σκελετο ,ειναι πολυ καλη η θεση που πηρε,αφου φετος ειχε πολυ καλους διεκδικητες η κατηγορια.
*
4ος    MOHAMADEL MASRI MIKE:* Παντα ενθουσιαζει το κοινο.Νομιζω οτι σε μερικες ποζες συγκρισεων χρειαζεται να ποζαρει πιο συμβατικα,πραγμα που οταν το κανει νομιζω οτι τον αναδεικνυει καλυτερα.Δεν ηταν γραμμωμενος μεχρι τερμα, αλλα ηταν αιματωμενος καλα.Πρεπει να μεγαλωσει τα ποδια του.
*
3oς    ΤΖΑΓΚΑΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ:* Πολυ σπουδαιος αθλητης.Φοβερη γραμμωση καλουπι σχημα πυκνοτητα.Υστερουσε σε αιματωση και αυτο φαινοταν ιδιαιτερα.Το βραδυ ηταν καπως πιο αιματωμενος.Απο ποζα σε ποζα ειχε διαφορα,δηλαδη αλλου φαινοταν μια χαρα ,οπως στη μοστ μασκιουλαρ για παραδειγμα,και σε αλλες εμοιαζε ατονος, και σαν το δερμα του να μην κολλουσε καλα πανω στους μυς.Με καλυτερη αιματωση και λιγο ακομα μαζα στη πλατη θα ειναι αγνωριστος.
*
2oς    ΣΤΑΥΡΙΑΝΟΣ ΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ:* Συμμετρικος με μεγαλους μυς και γραμμωμενος.Το πρωι δεν χαραζαν ακαριαια οι κοιλιακοι και οι τετρακεφαλοι .Το βραδυ βελτιωθηκε πολυ.Εχει πολυ καλη διπλη δικεφαλων και ανοιγμα πλατης,και μπροστα και πισω.Γενικα στο κεντρο του σωματος εντυπωσιασε πολυ και θελει λιγο ενισχυση στα ακρα.
*
1ος    ΖΟΥΜΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ:* Εχει απιστευτους κοιλιακους,με μηδεν λιπος και τρομερη αναπτυξη. Εντονα κορυφωμενους δικεφαλους, και στηθος που εκτος απο γραμμωση ειχε και σπανιο διαχωρισμο σε κομματια ,πανω, μεσαιο και κατω.
Αρκετα σκληροι μυς,με προσδιορισμο, παρ'ολη τη διαιτα.Χρειαζεται και αλλη μαζα στη πλατη,αλλα ομολογουμενως στριβει πολυ εξυπνα τη μπροστινη διπλη δικεφαλων.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*2ος    ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΔΗΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ:* Καλο δερμα, σφικτοι μυς,εχει κανει διαιτα,αλλα χρειαζεται αρλετους μυς ακομη.

*1ος    ΚΟΣΚΙΝΑΣ ΚΟΣΜΑΣ:* Κλασικοτατο σχημα.Δυνατος σε ωμους, τραπεζοειδεις ,ανω θωρακικους,τρικεφαλους και εχει και φυσικο φαρδος.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*1η     ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ:*
Εχει λεπτες αρθρωσεις,ιδιαιτερα λεπτη μεση και λυγεροκορμη κατασκευη.Παρ'ολο που το λιπος της ειναι ελαχιστο, οι μυς της εχουν γλυκεια γραμμωση.Συγχρονως διαθετει σωστες καμπυλες παντου,σε μια γενικα λεπτοτατη σιλουετα.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*2η* *ΑΛΕΞΕΕΕΒΑ ΣΝΕΖΑΝΑ:* Ειναι κουκλα.Οποιος δει το προσωπο της απο κοντα δεν θα το ξεχασει ποτε.Παμε στα αθλητικα τωρα.Εχει καλους ωμους  γαμπες,γλουτιαιους.Στα υπολοιπα δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα προχωρημενη.Επειδη εχει ασυνηθιστα  μεγαλα πλευρα,και αυτο φαινεται ακομα και στις πισω ποζες,πρεπει να προσεξει τη στρατιγικη της στο προγραμμα της γυμναστικης .Ειναι οντως χαρισματικη κοπελα.
*
1η    ΠΛΙΑΚΑ ΦΡΑΝΤΖΕΣΚΑ:* Ειναι ευδιακριτα γυμνασμενη παντου, με καλυτερο σημειο της τους κοιλιακους της,και αυτο την κατοχυρωσε.Ηταν φανερα πρωτη αλλα στους γλουτιαιους και στο πισω μερος των πλαγιων κοιλιακων, ηταν οριακη η οψη της, στον τομεα του σφριγους.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*1η    ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ:* Το αντιστοιχο του Κωστα Τσαφου.
Ηταν ανατομικος χαρτης,πολυ σωστα γυμνασμενη,καταγραμμωμενη και με σωστο σχημα, και γενικα εδειχνε πολυ προχωρημενη, μολονοτι δεν ειχε μεγαλες μαζες.
Η πισω διπλη δικεφαλων ηταν απιστευτη.Εκανε και μια γνησια μοστ μασκιουλαρ,και πιστευω οτι μπορει να διαπρεψει σε αυτη τη κατηγορια και σε διεθνεις αγωνες.Για κατι τετοιο θα χρειαστει επιπλεον μαζα.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΣΑΤΙΔΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ:*

Με απλες και συμβολικες κινησεις, ειδαμε, την παντα ωραια και διαχρονικη ελξη που δημιουργειται μεταξυ του ωραιου και της ισχυος.Πολυ αντιπροσωπευτικα μοντελα και οι δυο αθλητες,ο καθε ενας στο ειδος του φυσικα.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*6ος    ΣΤΑΜΑΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ:* Πολυ καλος προσδιορισμος για αθλητη που δεν ειχε γραμμωσει πολυ.Και μαλιστα, σε καποιες μεμονωμενες στιγμες ,οταν παταγε τις ποζες παρα πολυ σκληρα,εμοιαζε οτι ανεβαινε και σε γραμμωση.Υστερει καπως σε αναπτυξη-σε σχεση με τους δυο πρωτους- αλλα εχει εξαιρετικο σχημα και προσδιορισμο.
*
5ος    ΤΣΟΜΑΚΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ:* Πολυ ψηλος αθλητης,με σκληρο σωμα ακομα και στα ρηλαξ,  τραβαει το βλεμμα ,αλλα υστερει σε μαζα για τετοια σκελετο.


*4ος    ΓΚΟΥΡΜΑΝΟΣ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ:* Φανερα βελτιωμενος απο περσυ οπου ειχε κερδισει και την κατηγορια.Πολυ γραμμωμενος με ικανοποιητικο ογκο.Σε συμμετρια ηταν κορυφαιος μαζι με τον  Σταματοπουλο και τον Καραπιδακη.
*
3ος    ΣΤΕΦΑΝΙΔΗΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ:* Σιγουρα ειχε το λιγοτερο ποσοστο λιπους στη κατηγορια.Αλλα επειδη οι μυς του ηταν μικροι ,αυτο ειχε αντικτυπο και στη σκληροτητα, και σε αυτο που συμβατικα εννοουμε ως γραμμωση.Στα ποδια ειναι πιο δουλεμενος και εντυπωσιακος.Χρειαζεται αρκετους μυς ακομα.Αξιολογος στο τομεα της διαιτας.
*
2ος    ΠΑΣΤΡΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ:* Στον κορμο ηταν πολυ καλος.Και ογκο εχει και γραμμωση.Χρειαζεται αρκετη δουλεια στα ποδια.Οι ωμοι του και οι κοιλιακοι ειναι ατσαλινοι.Στις ποζες εδειχνε λιγο αβολα,αλλα στο ελευθερο ποζαρισμα ηταν αψογος.Πηρε ευκολα τη δευτερη θεση.

*1ος    ΚΑΡΑΠΙΔΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ:* Ανετα πρωτος.Ειχε κανει πολυ σωστη δουλεια.
Στους προκριματικους δεν επεμεινε στο να ποζαρει τα ποδια του, και αυτο εφερε μια καθυστερηση στην ολοκληρωση της πραγματικα πολυ ωραιας εικονας του.Σκαμμενοι μυς,οι μεγαλυτεροι της κατηγοριας,ομορφοι, γεματοι και ζωντανοι. Συμμετρικοτατος και εντυπωσιακος.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*6ος    ΚΑΤΣΕΤΗΣ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ:* Χρειαζεται αρκετους μυς ακομη.Στα ποδια και στους ωμους εχει κανει καλυτερη δουλεια.

*5ος    ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ:*Ειχε καλα γεμισματα ,σε ευρυ σκελετο,και εδειχνε πληθωρικος σε μερικες ποζες.Υστερουσε σε γραμμωση,αλλα κοιλιακους ειχε καλους.
*
4ος    ΔΕΒΡΙΑΔΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ:* Υστερουσε σε ογκο αλλα ηταν πιο γραμμωμενος απο τον Αποστολακη και ετσι πηρε τη θεση αυτη.Εδωσε φοβερα επιμονη μαχη στους τελικους ,παταγε συνεχως πολυ δυνατα τους μυς του,και αυτο τον ανεβασε ενα ακομα βημα στο τομεα της γραμμωσης.

*3ος    ΚΑΒΒΑΛΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ:* Πολυ δυσκολο αυτο που εκανε,να ελθει απο την κατηγορια των Εφηβων και να παρει και εδω τοσο μεγαλη διακριση,και μαλιστα να στεκεται τοσο καλα διπλα στους δυο πρωτους, οι οποιοι δεν ηταν τυχαιοι.
*

2ος    ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑΔΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΥΛΟΣ:* Πολυ καλο V σχημα στις ποζες πλατης.Εχει λεπτη μεση,και ειναι πολυ καλος σε πυκνοτητα και βαθυ διαχωρισμο,αλλα δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα ογκωδης.Βεβαια πανω στο δικο του σκελετο ειναι γεματος.Σε συμμετρια και σχημα ειναι εντυπωσιακοτατος και χαρισματικος.


*1ος    ΤΣΑΦΟΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ:* Ο αθλητης περιπτωση.Ετσι πρεπει να προετοιμαζονται ολοι.Και ογκος και γραμμωση και αιματωση.Με σωματικο βαρος πολυ μικρο,σε σχεση με το υψος του,μοιαζει οπτικα 15 κιλα παρα πανω απο οσο πραγματικα ζυγιζει.Στην επιτροπη τα χασαμε.Τελειο σχημα ,γραμμωμενος μεχρι το κοκκαλο,μεγαλοι μυς ,στα σημεια που πρεπει ακομα μεγαλυτεροι,και....ανετος....Δεν φαινοταν ζορισμενος ,αντιθετα εδειχνε πολυ ηρεμος.Απλουστατα ειχε προετοιμαστει πολυ σωστα.Οπωσδηποτε εχει και σπανια γενετικα προσοντα,αλλα και εκεινος δεν αρκεστηκε σε αυτα.Παντου ειναι καταπληκτικος,αλλα οι ωμοι του στη πλαινη στηθους, ξεπερνουν και τη φαντασια.
Ο Μιχαλης ο Κεφαλιανος ,καθοταν διπλα μου,και μου ελεγε οτι του θυμιζει τον Victor Martinez και εγω απαντουσα οτι μου θυμιζει τον Cedric Macmillan,με τη διαφορα οτι ο Κωστας ειναι ακομα ποιοτικοτερος απο τον Cedric.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*4ος    ΓΚΟΥΖΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ:* Θα χρειαστει αρκετη δουλεια ακομα.Μοιαζει συμπαγης και με δυνατοτητες.

*
3ος    ΦΙΣΑΤΙΔΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ:* Πληθωρικος και πυκνος.Υστερει σε γραμμωση.Τα ποδια του ειναι φοβερα και στο ΑΤΛΑΣ εχει διαπρεψει στο σκουωτ.Αν διορθωσει το σχημα του,κυριως σε πλατη και δικεφαλους,θα φανει πολυ ογκωδεστερος.


*2ος    OMED IBRAHIM:* Πολυ σοβαρα προετοιμασμενος.Εχει εντονη αιματωση ,οι μυς του τεντωνουν το δερμα παρα πολυ,ειναι γεματος αγγεια,και γραμμωσε πολυ.Εχει μπαλαρισματα,αλλα δυσκολευται να αναδειξει τα σημεια που σχετιζονται με το ευρος του,και αυτο λογω της κατασκευης του.Το βραδυ εκανε καλυτερα το πισω ανοιγμα πλατης.Εχει πολυ δουλεμενους κοιλιακους.


*1ος    ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ:* Εχω ξαναγραψει οτι ειναι αθλητης με πολλα χαρισματα,και πρεπει να βαλει στοχους για διεθνεις διακρισεις.Εχει απιστευτο καλουπι και δεν υστερει γενετικα σε κανενα σημειο.Χαιρεσαι να τον βλεπεις.Πηρε ευκολα τη κατηγορια,αλλα ηταν αγραμμωτος για τα επιπεδα στα οποια παιζει.Φυσικα σε μυικη μαζα και σχημα ηταν ασυναγωνιστος.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*5ος    ΞΥΠΟΛΙΤΟΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ:* Ειναι γυμνασμενος και μαλιστα σωστα,αλλα του λειπει το τελικο βημα για να αρχισει να κανει αισθηση στη κατηγορια.

*4ος    ΣΟΦΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ:* Ο Ανδρεας ελαβε μερος και στα Master και εδω.Εχω ηδη αναφερθει σε δυο τρια βασικα στοιχεια του.Η κατασκευη του μου δινει παντοτε την εντυπωση οτι οποτε το αποφασισει εχει τη δυνατοτητα για ενα εμφανες ανεβασμα.

*
3ος   NASSER AMMARI:* Επιασε πολυ καλη φορμα.Παρουσιαζε λεπτομερειες παντου και ειχε γραμμωσει αρκετα.Εχει πολυ καλη συμμετρια και διαμορφωνει-γυμναζει  το σωμα του πολυ προσεκτικα.Σε καποιες φασεις, η κοντρα του με τον δευτερο ηταν αμφιρροπη.Θελει προσοχη στο ποζαρισμα των κοιλιακων,διοτι καθως τους παταει,μικραινει πολυ η μεση του,γινεται επιπεδο το υπογαστριο,ομως δεν σχηματιζονται ξεκαθαρα οι μυς, παρ'ολο που δεν εχει λιπος.Σαν να μην τους εσφιξε.

*2ος    ΧΡΥΣΟΒΑΛΑΝΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ:* Περσυ του ειχα γραψει πιεστικα σχολια και φετος βαλθηκε να με αποστομωσει.Ειχε γραμμωσει σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο.Κανενας στη κατηγορια δεν ειχε τετοια σκληρη, σαν πετρα, γραμμωση.Και  αυτα ισχυουν για ολους τους μυς του.Ακομα και για τους γλουτιαιους,οπου εκει μαλιστα  ισως να ηταν ακομα πιο γρανιτενιος.Γενικα υστερει σε σχημα στις ανοιχτες ποζες.
*

1ος    ΒΙΣΑΙ ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ:* Πολυ πληθωρικος αθλητης.Ειχε μεγαλη διαφορα σε μυικη μαζα απο οποιονδηποτε στη κατηγορια,και στο τομεα αυτο τον θεωρω πολυ σπουδαιο και εκτος κατηγοριας.Εχει  σωστο σχημα και πυκνοτητα σπανια.Βαζει σχεδον τα παντα μεσα στους μυς,και αυτο τον κανει να δειχνει πραγματικος μποντυ μπιλντερ.Βεβαια αυτα ολα του κοστισαν σε γραμμωση.Δυσκολο να τα πετυχεις ολα.Στις πισω ποζες κανει ενα καμπουριασμα στη χαμηλη πλατη,πραγμα που κανουν και αρκετοι αλλοι αθλητες,αλλα θα συμβουλευα να μην το κανει τοσο πολυ.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ολες οι συμμετοχες ηλθαν απο τα Master,οποτε απλως γραφω δυο λογια.
*

4ος    ΣΤΑΘΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ:* Εκανε πολυ σωστα που κατεβηκε και εδω,ωστε να βοηθησει και την κατηγορια.Οι συχνες του συμμετοχες θα φερουν αποτελεσμα.
*
3ος    ΣΤΙΒΑΚΤΑΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΣ:* Το βραδυ εχασε αρκετα απο τα νερα που ειχε, και αρχισε να εμφανιζεται η δουλεια του.
*
2ος    MOHAMED MASRI MIKE:* Οσο περνουσε η ωρα στεγνωνε ,χωρις να μειωθει η αιματωση του.
*
1ος    ΖΟΥΜΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ:* Κορυφωσε τη καταλληλη ωρα για να παει και για το OVER ALL.Εδω βεβαια τη κατηγορια την ειχε δεδομενη και απο τα αποτελεσματα στα Master,αλλα φυσικα ηταν και αρκετα μπροστα.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

*5ος   ΖΟΥΜΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ:* Σταθηκε καλα,αλλα εδω οι μαζες των αντιπαλων ηταν πολυ μεγαλυτερες.
*
4ος   ΒΙΣΑΙ ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ:* Η μυικη αναπτυξη του Αχιλλεα ηταν μεγαλη ακομα και για αυτη τη κατηγορια.Μαλιστα εδω οι μυς του ειχαν ζωντανεψει και αλλο.

*3ος   ΓΙΟΥΣΕΦ ΤΖΟΝΥ:* Στοχευσε ψυχραιμα στο στεγνωμα και αυτο του απεδωσε καρπους.Μεγαλη διακριση για εφηβο.Ευγενης συμπεριφορα πανω και κατω απο τη σκηνη.
*
2ος   ΣΤΑΥΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ:* Ολοι λατρευουμε τις πυκνες, μπαλαρισμενες,και χωρις κενα μαζες,στις οποιες ο Παντελης ειναι πλεον αυθεντια,αλλα επεσε σε μια περιπτωση που δεν γινοταν αλλιως.Σε τελεια φορμα παντως, θα ειναι για να κερδιζει διεθνεις αγωνες.
*
1ος   ΤΣΑΦΟΣ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ:* Η ωραιοτερη εκπληξη που εχω δει τα τελευταια χρονια.Ολοι μου μιλουν για αυτο τον αθλητη.Δεν ξερω αν εχω δικιο εγω, που λεω οτι μοιαζει στον Cedric Macmillan αλλα σε ομορφοτερη εκδοση, η ο Μιχαλης ο Κεφαλιανος που λεει οτι μοιαζει στον Victor Martinez,αλλα σιγουρα αυτος ο αθλητης εχει μελλον και του ευχομαι να του πανε ολα καλα.
Απ'οτι δηλωνει ,αυτη τη φορα δεν εχασε μυς στη διαιτα.Αν κατορθωσει στη περιοδο ογκου, να παιρνει και μυς στο maximum, χωρις να πιανει πολυ λιπος,τοτε θα ξεφυγει για πολυ ψηλα.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Ανανεωμενος και μαχητικοτατος.Ξεσηκωσε τον κοσμο.Πηγαινει πολυ καλα,εχει αισθητη βελτιωση στη πλατη του, και δειχνει ολοκληρος μια πολυ σκληρη η οψη  ,πραγμα που σημαινει οτι δεν εχει υποστει κετωση ,παρ'ολο που το φινιρισμα του δεν απεχει πολυ απο την αγωνιστικη φορμα.
Η συνεργασια του με το "bodybuilding club", και με τον φιλο μου και συναθλητη μου Γιαννη Παναγιωτοπουλο,ειναι κατι παρα πανω απο ευοιωνη.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σας θυμιζει κατι; :03. Thumb up: 
Ετσι γινοντουσαν οι παρουσιασεις των αθλητων στους αγωνες πριν 30-35 χρονια (Κ για καποιο διαστημα ,μετα δυστηχως σταματησαν <οι παρουσιασεις> ) απο τα περιοδικα της εποχης.
Περιμεναμε με αγωνια κ ανυπομονησια λοιπον αυτα τα τευχη (συνηθως παντα με καθυστερηση :01. Razz: ),κ ιδιως οταν ειχε παρουσιαση αγωνων ,διαβαζαμε κ ξαναδιαβαζαμε τις κριτικες κ δεν χορταιναμε.
Με τον ιδιο τροπο παρουσιαζει τους αθλητες των αγωνων κ ο Γιαννης Διακογιαννης, με ουσιωδη απλοτητα ,με σωστη κριση , κ κυριως με συναισθημα ,μονο με περισσοτερες ''τεχνικες'' λεπτομερειες λογο λιγοτερων γνωσεων εκεινη την εποχη.   Δικαιολογημενα ομως μια κ η ''υλη'' τοτε ηταν σαφως λιγοτερη απο τωρα :01. Razz: .
Εμενα παντως εκεινη την εποχη μου θυμιζει οταν γινεται η παρουσιαση κ κριτικη των αθλητων με αυτο τον τροπο.
Σ ευχαριστουμε Γιαννη! :03. Clap: 


*Αν οι ΜΟD νομιζουν οτι το  :03. Thumb up:  πρεπει να ειναι σε αλλη ενοτητα ,ας το μετακινησουν οπου νομιζουν :08. Toast:

----------


## goldenera

Φοβερό υλικό Χρήστο! Πραγματικά, οι περιγραφές του Κου Γιάννη σε μεταφέρουν σε άλλες εποχες και σου δημιουργούν αίσθημα νοσταλγίας. Μήπως θα έπρεπε τα ελληνικής έκδοσης περιοδικά να συμπεριέλαμβαναν άρθρα του Κου Διακογιάννη σε μια ενότητα που θα είχε να κάνει με την παλιά καλή εποχή, αλλά και ως σχολιαστή τωρινών αγώνων? Ας το σκεφτούν οι υπεύθυνοι

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Φιλε Χρηστο και φιλε Γιαννη.Ακομα και ο τελευταιος αθλητης του κοσμου εχει φτυσει αιμα για να πετυχει αυτο που πετυχε.Εγω προσωπικα θα ηθελα να γινονται τα παντα τελεια στο τομεα αυτο.Ειναι ομως παρα πολυ δυσκολο αυτο και εχει μεγαλες απαιτησεις ,οι οποιες μας υπερβαινουν κατα πολυ.
ΥΓ:    Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να μεταφερθουν τα κειμενα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παρα πολυ καλη αντιπαράθεση με τα άρθρα του Χρήστου , δείχνει επάξια πως μπορει να γίνει μια σωστη παρουσίαση σε ενα περιοδικό σεβόμενοι πάνω απ όλα τούς αθλητες και την διοργάνωση 
ο Γιάννης Διακογιάννης με τις περιγραφες του και την εμπειρία του μιας και υπήρξε αρθογράφος , μας μεταφέρει στο κλίμα και τον τρόπο παρουσίασης μιας άλλης εποχής και ενω θέλουμε να λέμε εξελισόμαστε και τα μέσα πλέον είναι περισσότερα με τα ηλεκτρονικα και το διαδύκτιο , παλιότερα ήταν πιο άρτια η παρουσίαση 
ίσως θα έπρεπε τα περιοδικά του χώρου να έχουν στην ομάδα  συνεργατών τους ανθρώπους όπως ο Γιάννης στο κομμάτι της παρουσίασης των αγώνων και σίγουρα θα τα έκανε πιο ευανάγνωστα κάτι που μετράει και στο μάρκετινκ  :03. Thumb up:

----------

